# I'm really happy for William and Kate but...



## nic32 (Oct 25, 2011)

... I just hope that this isn't going to be all we hear in the news for the next 9 months! 

It's hard coping with IF at the best of times but I feel like I've had my fill of media coverage already of the royal baby and they're not even 12 weeks into the pregnancy. Will there be nowhere to escape baby fever, I may have to go into hiding!


That's all I've got to say


----------



## staceysm (Nov 18, 2010)

Hi,

I agree with you.  Of course it is lovely when a couple are in love and have a baby, but the media will not leave them alone.  There are already about 50 photographers camped outside the hospital and picture's of what the baby will look like.

I actually feel sorry for them and hope that although it is early days that nothing bad happens.

X


----------



## nic32 (Oct 25, 2011)

Yeah, I feel sorry for them too! It must be a really stressful time anyway and the added pressure must be awful! I just hope they (and us) get a break from all this media coverage! X


----------



## irishflower (Apr 13, 2012)

I'm sooo sick of hearing about it already, and sick of changing tv channels


----------



## staceysm (Nov 18, 2010)

Not a chance of the media leaving it!  Other then emigrating, I don't have a solution I am afraid.

X


----------



## keenbean (May 11, 2012)

It's like yet another kick in the teeth isn't it? And just before Christmas. I also really hope that we won't have to hear about it every day from now on. When someone on the news said "we wouldn't wish this morning sickness on anyone" I thought "wish it on me, i'll do it!" Sending you all a sympathetic TTC cuddle  
Love, Keenbean x


----------



## L_ouise (Sep 23, 2010)

I wish them well too and hope the pregnancy goes well etc but OMG I do feel sensitive to all of the exposure it's getting in the news...

I was upto IVF number 2 when they got engaged and now they are married, delayed ttc for after the jubilee and they are still pregnant before me. And everything else about them is just so frickin perfect.

Pass me my dummy someone.


----------



## nic32 (Oct 25, 2011)

I had that same thought keenbean, I'd give anything to have a bit of morning sickness (...and sleepless nights and crying and no social life etc etc). 

And I know exactly what you mean Louise, I find myself counting down the time against other people's pregnancies. My friend and I started trying at the same time and they're onto #2 already, I know it's not healthy but I just can't help. I just hope I'm not writing the same post when Kate and William have #2 lol (OMG, what a thought!?)

XX


----------



## lexiecat (Jun 13, 2011)

yup i agree too..

and the countdown thing.. i remember saying to hubbie whilst watching the royal wedding..bet they are chuffing preggers before we are.... correct!! 

I was reading today though that kate's conditon more prevalent in multiple pregnancies.. that would be so interesting if it's twins in terms of rights to throne etc etc
x


----------



## Jack5259 (Sep 20, 2011)

I thnk she is before her three months, so I hope everything goes ok for them, apparently some so called friend blurted it out.  I feel sorry for them as their lives are not their own with the media constantly in their faces, but I have to say, Kate handles it all very well and in her stride.  I wish them all the best however from a stand where we are struggling for a child hence multuple fertility treatments. stress on marriage, effect on evertying, etc, I do not want this shoved in our faces for the next nine months!


----------



## Lucina (Sep 9, 2012)

Amen! I want to be happy for them but dread nine months of constant media salt in the wound.


----------



## Nosilab (Jun 29, 2011)

Hi ladies, I agree with you all!  Thank goodness it's all gone quiet for the time being, phew!  I know it won't be long before it all flares up again though.....hold on tight ladies, it could be a tough few months!


----------



## gem27 (Mar 7, 2012)

God I couldn't agree more! I can't wait to have morning sickness hehe
Y do they have to go on about it grrrr


----------

